# Arrowroot over Cornstarch



## Jezzy (May 14, 2011)

I finally tracked down some arrowroot. I have been meaning to try it for awhile now. 

Why is arrowroot better than cornstarch. Just curious. It is about 10 times more expensive here...


----------



## my2scents (May 14, 2011)

I don't know if its better, I can get both & yes Arrowroot is waaaaay more expensive. I can buy a box of cornstarch for 99 cents.
I struggled with this same issue, I've used both & I like cornstarch better not just because its way cheaper but Arrowroot has a slightly weird smell that I don't like.


----------



## Jezzy (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I bought two small boxes so it was no huge investment. I am glad I didn't buy 1000g from the pharmacy for 32 euro!  

I am getting ready to test it today.

Arrowroot just sounds so much nicer than cornstarch... 

I thought there were other reasons people use arrowroot instead of the starch.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (May 27, 2011)

Personally I use arrowroot over cornstarch because of the presentation. Many folks will see cornstarch and immediately put it down. Many are against the GMO corn and all that good stuff and are on a "mission" to avoid corn basically at all costs. Plus it makes it seem more professional to have arrowroot powder over cornstarch. If you're making your products as cheaply as possibly by tossing cornstarch in, why should they buy your product over stuff that is made "gourmet"? JMO.


----------



## Jezzy (May 28, 2011)

I am not "tossing it in" because I am trying to make my products as cheaply as possible. Never have and I won't be starting. My question WAS what is the difference between arrowroot and Cornstarch. I just wanted to know what makes it better... If anything. 

I like the sound of it better too.


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2011)

Hi Jezzy!  I looked into this a little bit when I started to make my own deodorant, since the recipe called for one or the other and I wanted to compare. From reading, I could not find whether there was much of a difference as far as bath/body applications... I only found a lot of reading on the difference between the two in cooking. So IMO, use whichever one you like, I think they are pretty similar. This doesn't say much but hope it helps a little?!


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2011)

I can tell you from experience that I prefer Natrasorb now in making my deodorants as it is much easier to get it to stay in suspension within the oils.  It also provides a more powdered "finish" to the product.  I was using corn starch but have now switched over to this entirely.

HTH


----------



## Jezzy (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't noticed much if a difference either. I was just thinking for sone reason arrowroot would be more beneficial to the skin...


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 2, 2011)

I use arrowroot powder but only because of what someone posted above about people avoiding corn. Also some people are allergic. As for skin benefits, I don't find a difference!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone tried both of these in soap (separately) as a scent stabilizer? Have been thinking of trying it, but have been dithering because of the above query... which is best? lol


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 3, 2011)

I have used starch. I made a mojito bar (lime, coconut and spearmint) a year ago and it still smells GREAT! I know a lot of people here use it for that reason!


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 3, 2011)

Really? It keeps the scent from fading? How much cornstarch would you put in 1lb of soap?


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm wondering the same, and also... has anyone tried Natrasorb for this purpose in CP?


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 4, 2011)

1 TBS PPO


Here is a link to a thread about adding starch

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... highlight=


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 11, 2011)

Just opening up an old thread , and wondering if any one can answer Midnight Rowans Question on natrasorb?


----------



## busybee (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if this is any help or not but I know when cooking the difference between cornstarch and arrowroot is that cornstarch will go cloudy and arrowroot won't.


----------

